# Just Thinking ahead



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My girl goes to her co-owner and breeder when is season.

Other people I know follow a strict crating regimen - crates in a room with a closed door. Girl is out only when the boy(s) are crated, or boys are out only when the girl is crated.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I wish I had someone to leave him or her with during these times, but family is too far away, so 

Since we work outside the home, just don't want to try cate them so long (10+ hrs).

Any other suggestions that worked for anyone? I am going to look at prices for enclosed pens today. Hopefully when we are home the dog outside could be brought in and other put in pen?? Does this work??

Sorry I am such a ninny, but this is my first time with a female golden all my past ones have been wonderful males.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

The only sure way to keep from having pups is to crate and rotate even then dogs have been known to breed through the crate. Since dogs can and do go crazy during this time I would crate them and in seperate rooms with the doors closed just so you know that if one should get out they are still enclosed in a room.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Do not trust gates and xpens and really if you're going to crate them, crate both between TWO closed doors. Never leave the female outside unattended even if in a kennel run. Best bet is to pay someone to board him. It won't be a whole three weeks as the first and last few days they will not be receptive. Best of luck.


----------

